# Manual Reel Mowing Zoysia?



## Chief Brody (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi all,

I've never owned a reel mower, but I do have Zoysia in my front yard which is basically a plateau. The side slopes are about 3.5-4' above "sidewalk level" and my rotary mower is a bear on these slopes.

Would a manual reel mower be better in this situation? I can't say I've seen a lot of folks reel mowing Zoysia.. is that even a thing? My only concern is scalping as my Zoysia is currently sitting at about 2-2.5".

Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I manually reel mowed my Zeon Zoysia prior to getting a powered reel mower.

The grass was so thick and dense it made it extremely difficult to do with a manual reel mower. The mower also floated on top of the grass as it was so dense.

I finally gave up after a year and bought a powered reel mower.

I will tell you in my experience @Greendoc is 100% correct - there was a noticeable difference in the cut quality on my Zeon between a reel mower with a relief grind vs without. Greendoc (as usual) is 100% correct.

My HOC is 0.48 (down from 1" last year).


----------



## Chief Brody (Aug 6, 2020)

Good point; the Zoysia is pretty dense. I guess I'm just trying to figure out a solution for these slopes that won't suck the life out of me every time I mow.


----------



## brown_town (Apr 1, 2020)

I tried to manual reel my Zeon with a Scott's reel mower and it was too thick. I couldn't make it more than a couple of feet before creating waves.

I suppose if your were consistent in mowing just the fresh tips you may have an easier time, but trying to maintain a HOC would be a pain without a powered reel.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Get a California Trimmer and be done with it. Forget that manual talk. The CT will handle your slopes.


----------



## pherrley (May 8, 2020)

I mow my Zeon that I put in, in June with a manual reel. I mow often enough that it is not an issue to push it, but can verify what @DFW_Zoysia said. It's so dense that the mower floats, so the grass keeps getting longer even if you cut regularly.

I have my manual reel set to ~1", and I bet it's close to 2" in some areas.


----------



## Rammy1546 (Jan 3, 2020)

I have an American Lawn Mower 18" push mower. My Zorro Zoysia is about 6 months old. I don't have any problems push mowing it kept at 1".

The benefit is I can mow at any time of the day, the downside, is like others have stayed I have to mow a double pattern every time from float and partial wavy cut.


----------



## AlaTex (Mar 27, 2019)

A manual reel would probably help you with your slope issue.

I have an Earthwise manual reel I use to cut my Palisades Zoysia. I keep it at 1" and cut it every three days. It cuts through the thick grass with ease, but like others have mentioned I have to make multiple passes. I'm hoping to upgrade to a CT next spring.


----------



## dubyadubya87 (Mar 10, 2020)

Ditto to @Rammy1546 and @pherrley advice. I use a Home Depot Scott's 16" set to 1" HOC. I always double-cut and keep it sharp.


----------



## Chief Brody (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, y'all!


----------

